

Ask HN: How will certain startups survive after WWDC announcements?  - rblion

After seeing WWDC yesterday, I felt truly sorry for companies that have been working on cloud storage, healthtech and hometech because now they have all been one-upped by Apple and soon it&#x27;s developer community.<p>So, my question is: How do you think startups affected by Apple&#x27;s announcements react and evolve in the coming months? How will the tech community compete with a giant like Apple when the user experience will eventually cover mind, body, home, work, and car?
======
hibikir
You can still compete as long as you do not think most of your userbase will
be running in an Apple only ecosystem.

Think of iMessage. Most of its features are really irrelevant to anyone
thinking big, because Apple does not have quality interoperability. Since we
do not live in an Apple-only world, iMessage shouldn't really scare
competitors that go outside said ecosystem.

It's the same thing for health and home management: The barrier of entry to
their software is that you have to buy their hardware. So you bank on the fact
that Android and Windows Phone exist.

------
joshdance
This article sums up some of the startups and companies that Apple affected. -
[http://gizmodo.com/everything-apple-tried-to-kill-
today-1585...](http://gizmodo.com/everything-apple-tried-to-kill-
today-1585007458) \- I don't think that many will roll over and die. It will
become harder, and more competitive for sure.

~~~
danielkyulee
This is an awesome article. Definitely going to tweet it. lol

------
stevejalim
People have been saying Alfred.app is threatened by a jazzier version of
Spotlight. Here's the team's response to that:
[http://blog.alfredapp.com/2014/06/02/alfred-and-
os-x-10-10-y...](http://blog.alfredapp.com/2014/06/02/alfred-and-
os-x-10-10-yosemite/)

